# Liste aus Strings?



## TomZ (17. Nov 2005)

Hallo,

wie kann man in Java eine beliebig lange Liste von Strings anlegen?? Also, ich meine, Array sind ja immer auf eine bestimmte Anzahl limitiert:

```
String[] liste;
liste = new String[10];
```

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit einen beliebig langen Array oder Liste oder anzulegen?? Der einfach "wächst" wenn man ein Element hinzufügt?

Danke!


----------



## Caesar (17. Nov 2005)

Du könntest eine Coleection nehmen, z.B. eine java.util.ArrayList. Da kannst du dann mit add(Object) Objekte hinzufügen.


----------



## TomZ (17. Nov 2005)

Caesar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du könntest eine Coleection nehmen, z.B. eine java.util.ArrayList. Da kannst du dann mit add(Object) Objekte hinzufügen.



Danke, hättest Du vielleicht 2 Zeilen Beispielcode für mich ...  :roll:


----------



## Caesar (17. Nov 2005)

Klar

```
import java.util.ArrayList;
....

ArrayList strings = new ArrayList();
strings.add("String1")
strings.add("String2")

// Gibt "String1" aus
System.out.println(strings.get(0));
```

Mit add(Object) fügt man Elemente hinzu, mit get(int) greift man auf die einzelnen Elemente zu und mit remove(Object) löscht man sie wieder.
Am Besten, du schaust dir mal die API an.


----------



## TomZ (17. Nov 2005)

Caesar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Klar
> 
> ```
> import java.util.ArrayList;
> ...



Dankeschön, es klappt!!!


----------

